# Merry Christmas!



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## rollfaster (Dec 18, 2019)

Perfect!


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 18, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 1112060



HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ,SEE YOU IN APRIL


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 18, 2019)

Merry Christmas Shawn and to all the Cabers!


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 18, 2019)

Shawn Great Picture , 2 killer Trikes
Merry Xmas
Hope you don’t mind me continuing with the Christmas Cheer !
Mark


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2019)

By all means Mark--we gotta give the little guys some love! Did you get that at Ann Arbor last year? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2019)

bicycle larry said:


> HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ,SEE YOU IN APRIL




I'm counting the days Larry! See you there. V/r Shawn


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 19, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> By all means Mark--we gotta give the little guys some love! Did you get that at Ann Arbor last year? V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn
Yes AA . What a must ! Never seen one !
Happy Holidays


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 19, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 1112060




I spy a REALLY nice Momsi stroller too!
Merry Christmas Shawn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Oldbikes said:


> I spy a REALLY nice Momsi stroller too!
> Merry Christmas Shawn!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep picked that up from a guy that always has the cool stuff


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 20, 2019)

cr250mark said:


> Thanks Shawn
> Yes AA . What a must ! Never seen one !
> Happy Holidays



Mark, you've got my curiosity up. What name is on the little tandem? I see the head badge still appears to be on it. That's really a super collectable bicycle and extremely rare!

Dave


----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2019)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks Dave
It’s Blue Streak , Gendron
The story from seller was that is came from wealthy Doctor out of Ohio and may have been
A special build , it was thought not to be ever seen as a catalog item. ( boy - girl )
Maybe this is not the first time in front of a Christmas tree .

Merry  Christmas
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks for the badge information! I was going to guess Gendron by what I could see of the head badge shape. I can absolutely believe it was a special order. Maybe the doctor personally knew someone high up in the Gendron organization really well, possibly growing up together.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> Thanks for the badge information! I was going to guess Gendron by what I could see of the head badge shape. I can absolutely believe it was a special order. Maybe the doctor personally knew someone high up in the Gendron organization really well, possibly growing up together.
> 
> Dave




Here are the pics I took of it at Ann Arbor in 2017. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 20, 2019)

Shawn, thanks for the closeup badge photo for future reference. The bike is in fairly decent shape after around 90 years of use and storage. Hope I'm still in as good of shape at 90. LOL What size wheels does it have, 14" or 16"? Just curious...

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 20, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> Shawn, thanks for the closeup badge photo for future reference. The bike is in fairly decent shape after around 90 years of use and storage. Hope I'm still in as good of shape at 90. LOL What size wheels does it have, 14" or 16"? Just curious...
> 
> Dave




16” wheels Dave 
Pictures dont do it justice 
I would say excellent og paint survivor .

mark


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 22, 2019)

Almost complete Speed O Byke - Merry Christmas!


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 22, 2019)

Wow...that little Byke looks like it was just unpackaged and assembled from the store. Beautiful restoration! 

Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 22, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> Wow...that little Byke looks like it was just unpackaged and assembled from the store. Beautiful restoration!
> 
> Dave



Thank you Dave, crappy pictures under the tree but it came out great.  Waiting on a few parts to finalize it.  I got lucky with the tires!

Mike


----------



## blincoe (Dec 22, 2019)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2019)

@Oldbikes


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas! Everyone


----------

